

Bright - a free collection of 148 icons - anuraggoel
http://www.iconeden.com/icon/bright-free-stock-iconset.html

======
bouncingsoul
It's not a very cohesive set: the perspectives are all over the place and
there are like four different visual styles being used.

Some icons are shoddy and I don't like the harsh jewel aesthetic used for a
lot of them.

I wouldn't recommend using these.

~~~
swombat
I agree. It's a shame. The gesture should be applauded, but the icons really
are not very useable. The Silk icon set is much better.

------
patio11
Pretty, and a worthy addition to the list for side projects and quick
prototyping for things where I don't have budget yet.

For projects for actual business (your employers' or your own), I suggest
investing in getting design a little more specific to the actual customers'
needs than most stock free icon sets. This one, for example, would be grossly
inappropriate for my non-technical customers, who are not yet up with the
reflections on top of reflections Web 2.0 aesthetic. (I got my icons for them
from <http://www.icons-icons.com> two years ago on sale for $25 and its
probably the best $25 I ever spent in my life.)

------
gabrielroth
New rule of iconography: Never, ever use an icon of a guitar for anything that
doesn't specifically have to do with the guitar. Guitar-fingering-tutorial
app? OK, you can use the guitar icon. General music
recording/composition/mixing/production app? NO GUITAR.

------
bracki
They suck.

~~~
river_styx
You should demand your money back.

